# ***Marc Spears Answers!***



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

This was quick!! 


Devestata

Now about halfway through the year, do you see Nene and Tskita becoming starters in the future for the Nuggets?

[Spears, Marc] *Yes, Nene is currently a starter and Skita is gradually getting better and better. Skita, however, may need another season or two to be a starter. *



MasterOfPuppets
BasketballBoards Player


How do you see the development of the rookies during the last month. Especially concerning the potential of Yarbrough and Harrington. Is there more of them to come ?

[Spears, Marc] *With the team being hit by injuries and so young, there is a lot of time for rookie. Yarbrough and Harrington have benefitted a lot from that this season. *

Concerning the latest rumors about Marcus Camby. Do you think that he will be traded ? 
If yes, when do you think that it happens ? 

[Spears, Marc] *There is a slim chance, but he just got back and he has been sluggish at first. My guess is he will still be around because of the length of his salary. *

If the Nuggets wont pick first during the nest draft and get Lebron James. Who do you think will they take ? Which rookie will fit into their concept ?

[Spears, Marc] *Darko Milicic would be a great pick. Imagine Milicic, Nene and Skita in the frontcourt. *


BEEZ


1. Do you honestly in your opinion think that Olowakandi will be a good fit here in Denver??

[Spears, Marc] * Not sure. *

2. If the Nuggets land a top 3 pick and they draft either James, Anthony, or Milicic who is the odd man out among the young guys??

[Spears, Marc] *None. *

3. Who do you feel should be targeted in the offseason to run this team as far as the Point Guard position is concerned??

[Spears, Marc] *Get a veteran point guard like Andre Miller, Gary Payton or Gilbert Arenas. Jason Kidd is a big longshot.* 

Jemel Irief


Why wasn't Posey in Kiki's future plans? Was he a problem in the lockeroom or something?

[Spears, Marc] *I don't think they were really fond of his game and the word was he wanted around $5 mill per season. *

aswitzer

What free agents will be on Kiki's short list for the 2003 offseason? How many will he be going after with all of our cap room?

[Spears, Marc] *Kidd, TD, Miller, Payton, Arenas, Brand, Maggette, Nesterovic, Howard, Harvey *

Tom


have the nuggets given any indication what they are looking for in the draft this year? They have alot of players but seemingly no vision.

*I actually think they've had good vision. They will likely take the best player on the board.*


----------



## aswitzer (Oct 4, 2002)

Thanks for organizing and posting this great info from Spears. I'm new to the boards and I'm just curious - what's your connection?

aswitzer

www.nuggetshoops.com


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aswitzer</b>!
> Thanks for organizing and posting this great info from Spears. I'm new to the boards and I'm just curious - what's your connection?
> 
> aswitzer
> ...


My connection? There is none. Im administrator of this site that works hard to bring you all these nice things. Look around at the other team boards and you will see other newspaper reporters and some even have radio personalities!


----------

